# Need some advice



## jja24 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have wanted a GSD for a long time now, and now that I'm settled in my career, I am ready to take the next step and begin my search. I live in a house with a large fenced-in backyard, work 3-4 days a week, and live a pretty active lifestyle (biking, running, long walks, etc). 

This will be my first dog so I'm still kind of worried that I won't be a good owner or won't be able to give this dog the type of home it deserves. The last thing I want to do is get this dog and not be a good owner. I have watched my uncle's GSD for a week at a time before, so I have some limited experience with these dogs. I have always loved their look, intelligence, and how my uncle's german shepherds have been such an awesome companion to him and his family.

From searching these forums and from recommendations from friends, I have started my search and these are the breeders I have in my search now

Mittelwest
Huerta Hof
Von Isengard
My BodyGuard German Shepherds

These are all in the greater Chicagoland area, but I am definitely open to traveling further. I have family in Michigan and Milwaukee, so I'm open to going to Wisconsin and Michigan to find a good puppy as well. I'm looking for a medium-energy puppy, and I love the look of a sable color GSD, but I am not sure how common they are or if they are available with all breeders. Obviously, the color is second to a dog that would be a good fit with me and my lifestyle. 

Any recommendations, or information on these breeders would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Of the four you have mentioned, I would probably recommend Huerta Hof. I have never seen their dogs, so no first hand experience, but I have never gotten any red flags from what I have heard. I don't believe they have sables, but could be wrong.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Read through some of these links so you can familiarize yourself with the different types of GSDs:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

Of the breeders you mentioned, I would highly recommend Huerta Hof. I have a Huerta Hof dog and he's fantastic


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Whatever breeder you decide on, don't forget the health issues. Be sure both puppy's parents are DM cleared and hips/elbows are good (OFA ratings, PIN, the German A, etc. stamps). Also ask about a health guarantee. And if the breeder temperment tests the puppies so you can get a puppy that will have a better chance of fitting into your lifestyle.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wildhaus Kennels in Michigan has some pretty impressive dogs, though I've never met one in person.  I would love one from there myself xD


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can try a pup from Bill and Jen at: :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::. They are well known for stable, social, healthy dogs and they have a litter on the way. If you are interested in a workingline dog, I would definitely go to them. They are also conveniently located just outside of Chicago.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Mary Beth said:


> Whatever breeder you decide on, don't forget the health issues. Be sure both puppy's parents are DM cleared and hips/elbows are good (OFA ratings, PIN, the German A, etc. stamps). Also ask about a health guarantee. And if the breeder temperment tests the puppies so you can get a puppy that will have a better chance of fitting into your lifestyle.


 Sorry (I couldn't figure out how to edit) not PIN , this is what it should be:
 The OFA rating for the puppy’s parents hips (sire and dam). Or other acceptable rating (Penn Hip > 50%, A Stamp). And has the parentage been cleared as DM (degenerative myelopathy) normal.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Another for Huerta Hof, Robin is wonderful.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've heard great things about Heurta Hof, she is a member on the forum.

**Let's not give input with negative hearsay**

The other ones I don't know about.

Whatever breeder you go with, be sure to let them know you are a first-time GSD owner. Hopefully they will be able to match you with a pup that won't be TOO challenging. GSDs tend to be high-drive, high-energy dogs, but in every litter there is a range of temperament. For your first GSD, a mellower, softer, lower-drive pup would probably be best. Even with a high-drive pup, GSDs are trainable, biddable, and generally eager to please their owners, and with your active lifestyle it sounds like the pup should get plenty of exercise. So as long as you are consistent with socializing and training, you should have a great companion for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## jja24 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the comments and suggestions. I have been reading as much as I can on this site to get myself ready. I have been so excited about getting a dog for some time now, and the more I learn on this site, the more excited I get. I am going to make a few calls in the next few weeks and set up some visits. I will make sure I keep everyone posted!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are into the showlines? Huerta Hoff over the others...and if they don't have pups check out Alta-Tollhaus in MI. 
For working lines, can't say enough about Wildhaus! But you may have to wait, as they aren't breeding often. 
Personally, I'd much rather go with a small 'hobby' type breeder than one that has many, many litters on the ground. Even if I had to wait a year for the breeding....more time to do research and know exactly what will be that perfect match. Many of the commercial kennels won't be supportive after the sale. So if you want breeder support, stay with a "smaller" kennel that is personal and passionate about where their pups end up!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

We just bought our puppy from Alta-Tollhaus and he is great so far. He is honestly the easiest puppy I've had as far as housebreaking. He seems to do well in the crate at night. He is very intelligent and sweet.


----------

